# snow fighters in nj



## matt7791 (Dec 12, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone has subed for a company called snowfighters in edison nj they take care of raritan center just wondering how they were


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Look for TLS22,Timmy is from that area I think.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

matt7791;855122 said:


> i was wondering if anyone has subed for a company called snowfighters in edison nj they take care of raritan center just wondering how they were


I live in edison.....have heard good things about them. They pretty much own raritan center....and i think they do the main road also. I dont know much on what they pay and ect...but they run a good operation. Alot of work down there in the center.


----------

